# eigenes Control/ OCX mit WinCC flexible Variablen verbinden



## flyingS (5 Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir mit VB6 ein eigenes Control erstellt (ganz einfache Analoganzeige), hab es Registriert und kann es auch in flexible unter Controls finden. 

Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem Problem an dieses Control eine flexible- Variable zu hängen und hab keinen plan wie :sad:. Ich hab schon versucht ein funktionierendes Control zu decompilieren aber dass liefert nur eine P-Code/ Assemblercode und auch im Netz hab ich keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Bye


----------



## jupp (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

du must die Schnittstellen natürlich in denem VB-Code implemetieren!
D. h. die Eigenschalten und Events vom "Active X" aus für Fex erreichbar machen. 
Und für diese "Sachen" gabs in VB6 (glaube ich) auch einen Wizzard, zumindest ab der Profesional-Version!

Ich habe damals auch nach einer Doku von Siemens gesucht, die erklärt wie die Schnittstellen auszusehen haben, habe aber nur was für WinCC gefunden! 

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Human (6 Juni 2008)

Hat es eigentlich schonmal jemand geschafft die Events von einem ActiveX in WinCC flex zu verwenden ohne, dass die Runtime abschmiert?  

Wie jupp schon gesagt hat, du musst die Eigenschaften und Events auf die Schnittstelle legen und dann kannst du die in WinCC flex auch in den Eigenschaften deines ActiveX mit einer der Variablen verbinden.


----------



## flyingS (6 Juni 2008)

Danke erst einmal für die Idee,

  leider bringe ich mir VB selbst bei und bin noch nicht beim Kapitel Schnittstellenprogrammierung  

  Kennt sich da jemand aus???

  Ich hab zwar eine Vermutung, dass es über Let Value und Get Value funktioniert aber so richtig komm ich da nicht weiter 


  @ jupp von Siemens aus werden solche “bastellein “ nicht supported es sei denn du wendest dich an die OEM- Abteilung und das kostet natürlich. Kann man die WinCC Erklärung nicht auf Flexible anpassen???

  mfg flyingS


----------



## jupp (6 Juni 2008)

Nö, von WinCC wirst Du da nichts benutzen können! 

Ich habe die Sache damals nicht weiter verfolgt, weil es mir nicht gelungen ist, die Visu-Seite mit meinem ActiveX zu verlassen ohne das flex
abstürzt! 

Die Eigenschaften must du mit "Objektname"_WriteProperties bzw. "Objektname"_ReadProperties lesen/schreiben.

Im Netz schwirrt irgendwo ein Bsp. rum, wo die Sache ganz anschaulich
gemacht wurde. Must Du mal suchen....

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## flyingS (6 Juni 2008)

Hi,

 jupp hast du vielleicht noch deinen VB Code für mich an dem ich mich orientieren kann? Oder kannst du mir sagen wie ich den hier vervollständigen kann? 

Theoretisch fang ich doch so an:

Private Sub UserControl_InitProperties()
  Dim myPropBag As PropertyBag
  Set myPropBag = New PropertyBag
  Call UserControl_ReadProperties(myPropBag)
  Set myPropBag = Nothing
End Sub

und dann muss der ReadProperties Teil kommen 

Private Sub UserControl_ReadProperties(PropBag As PropertyBag) 
With PropBag
welche Eigenschaftenmuss ich   hier  übergeben 
??????? =.ReadProperty( ???? )  
  End With
End Sub

Und was muss ich dann Flexibleseitig einstellen???

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus. 

mfg flyingS


----------



## Florian_Niedermaier (19 Juni 2008)

Ich habe damals auch nach einer Doku von Siemens gesucht, die erklärt wie die Schnittstellen auszusehen haben, habe aber nur was für WinCC gefunden! 

Könntest du Bitte den Link Bereitstellen, wo das WInCC DIkument zu finden ist?


----------



## jupp (19 Juni 2008)

Habe keinen Link, es gibt/gab nur ein SDK für WinCC, was man kaufen muß
(was ich natülich gemacht habe)!


Auf anhieb habe ich das hier gefunden; vielleicht  hilfts...

http://support.automation.siemens.c...arch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=16502367&x=5&y=15

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2008)

@Jupp:
Erzähl doch mal etwas mehr dazu - das interessiert mich auch ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## jupp (19 Juni 2008)

jupp schrieb:


> Habe keinen Link, es gibt/gab nur ein SDK für WinCC, was man kaufen muß
> (was ich natülich gemacht habe)!


 

Ups, ich meinte:

...was ich natüRlich NICHT gemacht habe; da ich mit WinCC-flex gearbeitet hatte!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2008)

Schade ...

Ich hatte mich schon auf ein paar Zusatz-Info's gefreut - man kauft ja nicht so gern die Katze im Sack ...


----------

